# Engelbrecht Braten Series 1000 for low and slow?



## eggsmoker78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Greetings all.  Hard to come by good information on this charcoal grill/smoker anywhere.  

http://www.grillsandcookers.com/1000-original-grill.php

While the company claims it can do just about anything, I'm not really sure you'd be able to a low and slow smoke given the design and lack of a baffel.  Does anyone have any experience smoking on this monster?  Any help would be appreciated... hate to fly into this blind when the cost would likely come to $2000 + after shipping.

While I have an Egg I do most of my smoking on, I find its a bit too small (i only have the large) to handle groups of 6 or more.  Would be nice to use this for larger operations if possible.     

THANKS


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location then swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself 

Thanks


----------



## kingdaddy (Mar 8, 2013)

Its not bad, it does leak quite a bit though like any offset.  I just added gaskets and it works quite well.


----------



## rbenash (Mar 9, 2014)

I with eggsmoker78 on the concern over whether this is really a good smoker.

I am definitely about to make a move and I like this monster as a grill. Not so much to be a single cooker for everything.

I'm likely to skip the SFB option and keep a separate bullet (currently a WSM user for a bunch of years) or cabinet smoker if I upgrade that from a bullit. Save those $$ for accessories, etc.

I really like that it is built to handle burning wood down to coals or using lump, etc. The ability to raise the rack is key, and the grate system that allows run off of the grease is awesome. The fact that it has a lid rasies the bar from just picking up a typical "Santa Maria" or South American style grill.

I'm liking the Meadow Creek BX50 if I uplift from the Weber WSM rather than going to a BGE. Might just stay with the WSM period as it's served me well over the last 10 years or so.


----------



## kingdaddy (Mar 12, 2015)

One thing I really like about it for slow cooking is that when I load the side fire box with any amount of charcoal the cooking box stays maxed out at 300 deg (damper open) and stays there even when most of the charcoal burns down.  Its very stable and easy to control the temp and the built in thermometer is deadly accurate.


----------

